# "Efficient" wine on amd64 install (from ports)



## Fleet (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,

I followed the wiki entry (page: http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine) that explains how to make wine work on amd64. However some things are still unclear to me. I read in these forums that i need to install some ogl libs from the nvidia-driver in the chroot, and therefore need to install the driver. But in order to install the driver I must install Xorg. 
Is it possible only to install xorg-server if I need the driver or can I avoid install the driver (and maybe Xorg) by modifying the makefile to only install the required ogl libs?
Furthermore I have not yet got wine working, when trying to install the driver in the chroot (after installing xorg) I get

```
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-195.36.15
===> src (all)
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-195.36.15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
```
The wiki entry does not state that I have to mount_nullfs my sources to the chroot (or download/copy). Is my approach wrong?

Best regards.


----------



## Hinata (Jul 5, 2010)

Personally I installed the whole xorg thing then the drivers from the nvidia ftp and it worked ok. I wouldn't know about another way to do it though so I can't say ^ ^


----------



## crsd (Jul 5, 2010)

You can avoid installing xorg and nvidia-driver in chroot, you only need libs from nvidia-driver tarball.


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 5, 2010)

i copied /usr/ports and /var/db/pkg in chroot, then I've built libpng, flex, nvidia-driver and wine. it worked for me, but I'm not sure, if it's the correct way


----------



## Fleet (Jul 5, 2010)

First thanks for your answers. crsd, how can one only install the libs from the nvidia tarball?


----------



## Fleet (Jul 5, 2010)

I mounted my /usr/src with mount_nullfs and the driver installed. Though I would still like to hear how to only install the ogl libs from the nvidia-driver port by editing the makefile.
My last question is how I *start* wine. I have applied the aliases mentioned in the wiki, but when running "wine32" in and out of the chroot the command is not recognized. I know my last question is really basic.

Best regards.


----------



## Fleet (Jul 6, 2010)

Can somebody tell me how to only install the ogl libs using the nvidia-driver tarball in ports? expl or csrd?


----------



## Fleet (Jul 10, 2010)

I ended up installing xorg and the full nvidia-driver under the chroot. But if anyone have information on how to do make wine run on amd64 from ports, please provide the information in this thread or (preferably) in the wiki.

/Fleet


----------

